# *** The Nitecore D10 / EX10 Photo Thread!! ***



## shadeone (Jul 11, 2008)

OK folks! There are threads for every other light out there and the last Fenix thread went to 5 pages of some seriously awesome pictures!

Considering the popularity of the new Nitecore / 4sevens / Mcgizmo Smart PD series, the D10 and EX10, I figure we should have a photo thread for these two gorgeous marvels of the torch world!

So lets see them! Get creative! No plain old "light on a white table" shots... Go outside and be adventerous! Live in a city with an instantly recognizable landmark? Go get a pic of your light in front of it! Live by the beach? Shots with a light on a nice sandy beach with a sunset in the background are always a hit!

Id will post some of my own after tomorrow because I plan on doing a nature hike and my new D10 will be my sidekick!

shade


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: *** The Official Nitecore D10 / EX10 Photo Thread!! ****

i'll play:


----------



## WASF (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## WadeF (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## gopajti (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## harada77 (Jul 16, 2008)

GITD sticker on switchs... :thumbsup:


----------



## Energie (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TONY M (Jul 16, 2008)

H77, I like the idea of the GITD on the switches. 
How do they look normally (not glowing), do they clash with the already good looking SS switch?

Thanks.


----------



## TONY M (Jul 16, 2008)

Energie said:


>


I love the clip!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh the money you could make on CPF selling that clip creation!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

Nitecore D10+skeletool cx






Nitecore D10 + dexlight x.1






Last but not least, to make everyone green with envy, my EDC method:nana:


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm green on the holster. Where can I get one?



m16a said:


> Last but not least, to make everyone green with envy, my EDC method:nana:


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

swxb12 said:


> Ok, I'm green on the holster. Where can I get one?




It came with my Dexlight. If you can buy them seperately, dealextreme would know. I have no idea:sigh:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm using one from my P1-CE.
It is a PERFECT fit!


----------



## Zeige (Jul 16, 2008)

1st time posting pix, hope this works


----------



## sappyg (Jul 16, 2008)

stop it..... i can't take it..go on.... really..... go on...


----------



## roymail (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, those are nice pics, guys!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 4sevens (Jul 16, 2008)

After some destructive testing of the EX10....






I recycled the LE that was still working inside


----------



## Zeige (Jul 16, 2008)

darkzero said:


>


 

Is that a P7? I would love to see some beam shots!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 16, 2008)

Zeige said:


> Is that a P7? I would love to see some beam shots!


 
Sorry no beamshots. My EX-10 is no longer using a P7.

All I have....


----------



## Zeige (Jul 16, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Sorry no beamshots. My EX-10 is no longer using a P7.
> 
> All I have....


 
looks pretty cool anyway..... thx


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 16, 2008)

Darkzero....The EX10-P7 is really cool!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
My EX10 & Extrema Ratio BF1TT


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 17, 2008)

They really do seem to go well with Spydies. I particularly like the EX10 SS bezel with my Dragonfly SS PE:


----------



## pyromaniac (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## LED-holic (Jul 17, 2008)

whoa pyromaniac, please explain the clips!! where did you get them?


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Jul 17, 2008)

pyromaniac said:


>




Nice clips!!! :thumbsup: Where did you get them from?



Bill


----------



## pyromaniac (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks,

i've posted details on the clip in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2560965#post2560965


----------



## gopajti (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## gstrand (Jul 17, 2008)

pyromaniac said:


>


 
Carcasonne! Cool! LOL... I'm a fan/player... Have the original, travel version, "The Castle" two player version, Hunters and Gatherers, and Ark of the Covenant...


----------



## gstrand (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## glockboy (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## swxb12 (Jul 17, 2008)

gstrand said:


> (picture of nitecore and grippy)



Boy do I miss my Ritter....


----------



## WadeF (Jul 17, 2008)

Played around today with some shots. 

This is all in good fun, no offense to any other brand, but my EDC's have taken a back seat to my new Nitecore EX10 and D10. 





Here they are on my County Comm BB:




With my #1 EDC Benchmade 710HSSR M2:













Click here for my Nitecore EX10/D10 gallery.


----------



## Coop (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's a shitty pic of my EX10 with my composite blade Leek:






Couldn't be arsed to get the lighting right, so adjusted the brightness and contrast a little wit gimp.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Played around today with some shots.
> 
> This is all in good fun, no offense to any other brand, but my EDC's have taken a back seat to my new Nitecore EX10 and D10.
> 
> ...


Sweet photos Wade. Glad you like your EX10 and D10 as much as I do. I now carry multiple D10s as my EDC. You can't just carry 1!! :devil:


----------



## Energie (Jul 18, 2008)

glockboy said:


>


 
*Glockboy*
sorry for the OT, but is this Skeletool genial photoshopped or an outstanding mod?


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## boudeou (Jul 18, 2008)

some pictures are really beautiful !

ok , now it's my turn, not some nices pictures now , i'll try later , just a joke , when i see all knives you have :


----------



## cdosrun (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my EX10, it arrived this morning and the very first thing I did was to shove a tritium phial in it, apart from the stiff piston I am really quite happy.


















Andrew


----------



## jchoo (Jul 18, 2008)

4Sevens, you put it into a Ti-PD? 

EX10 and friends


----------



## X Racer (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I gotta get one of these!


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 18, 2008)

cdosrun said:


> Here are a few pics of my EX10, it arrived this morning and the very first thing I did was to shove a tritium phial in it, apart from the stiff piston I am really quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tritium vial + clip = sexy sexy light. 4Sevens make a new model that has that!


----------



## itch808 (Jul 18, 2008)

cdosrun said:


> Here are a few pics of my EX10, it arrived this morning and the very first thing I did was to shove a tritium phial in it, apart from the stiff piston I am really quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How'd you do that?


----------



## tsask (Jul 18, 2008)

liquidsix said:


> Tritium vial + clip = sexy sexy light. 4Sevens make a new model that has that!


YES! Please!....Thank you!!
 I can't wait to get one!


----------



## Krit (Jul 19, 2008)

My D10's clip is not sexy but it can go with me any where.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## LED-holic (Jul 19, 2008)

Great photos *streetmaster*!!

The knurling looks gorgeous in your photos, and makes the light look a bit sexy too. 

The photos with the clips and tritium vial also are very very cool.


----------



## Schützen (Jul 19, 2008)

does anyone think the D10 will ever come out with a crenelated bezel?


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 19, 2008)

Schützen said:


> does anyone think the D10 will ever come out with a crenelated bezel?


I doubt it. It would have to be a different light/series. 

It would be interesting to have the option, but I like the ultra small size of the D10 would not like it as much if the bezel was lengthened to include crenelation.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 19, 2008)

Schützen said:


> does anyone think the D10 will ever come out with a crenelated bezel?


The D10? No. The EX10, I hope so. Since the bezel screws out, a crenelated one could be easily installed.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 19, 2008)

I decided to polish the stainless steel bezel on my EX10. Here's how it came out.


----------



## Wits' End (Jul 19, 2008)

With out searching through all the posts in 5+ threads...where do you get the tritium capable tube? Is it available for the D10?
Thanks!



cdosrun said:


> Here are a few pics of my EX10, it arrived this morning and the very first thing I did was to shove a tritium phial in it, apart from the stiff piston I am really quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, I'll play....


----------



## smopoim86 (Jul 20, 2008)

EX10 modded with red cree for star party use.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 20, 2008)

Wits' End said:


> With out searching through all the posts in 5+ threads...where do you get the tritium capable tube? Is it available for the D10?
> Thanks!


We're working really hard to make this available en-mass. The one you
see there is by cdosrun - we didn't do it. I have 150pcs pistons of each model
being made with 2x8 slots. You'll have to order them from Bart and have
them shipped to us for install. Or you purchase separate and install yourself.
No ETA on the pistons - but it's soon. Bart told me mid sept for the 2x8's.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2008)

smopoim86 said:


> EX10 modded with red cree for star party use.


 

Cool. That beam looks like a ghost from Pac-man.


----------



## Ritch (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## cdosrun (Jul 21, 2008)

The tritium slot was just done quite crudely in mine with a Dremel tool I'm afraid, nothing particularly exciting but it works well for me.

Darkzero, did you have to change the sense resistor for the LED change shown above? I would really like to try some different coloured Crees and it might be a good light to play with.

Andrew


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jul 21, 2008)

Does US law allow the tritium pistons to be shipped out of the US? Also, do any countries disallow their import?


----------



## Raytech (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Raytech (Jul 21, 2008)

And if you looking 4 7's, Here is what I hope to see in the near future.
A 3XCR123 version :naughty:


----------



## glockboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Sharp eyes, it is mod. I removed the DLC coating.



Energie said:


> *Glockboy*
> sorry for the OT, but is this Skeletool genial photoshopped or an outstanding mod?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 21, 2008)

cdosrun said:


> Darkzero, did you have to change the sense resistor for the LED change shown above? I would really like to try some different coloured Crees and it might be a good light to play with.
> 
> Andrew


 
The colored Cree EX-10 is not mine. I did the P7 EX-10. No resistor change then but I do have a resistor change now with a R2.


----------



## smopoim86 (Jul 21, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdosrun*
> 
> 
> ...



I was the one that put the red in it. I didnt' change the sense resistor, but I have since removed the red cree. Refer to https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203302 for the reason. I may get a D10 and try again.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 22, 2008)

My EX10 found a new friend today. 

Baby Squirrel-


----------



## Wits' End (Jul 22, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We're working really hard to make this available en-mass. The one you
> see there is by cdosrun - we didn't do it. I have 150pcs pistons of each model
> being made with 2x8 slots. You'll have to order them from Bart and have
> them shipped to us for install. Or you purchase separate and install yourself.
> No ETA on the pistons - but it's soon. Bart told me mid sept for the 2x8's.



Any idea on price?
Should this be a separate thread?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's mine with it's new friend:


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 24, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Here's mine with it's new friend:


Awesome creative photos!


----------



## Wong (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## streetmaster (Jul 24, 2008)

polished bezel...


----------



## alibaba (Jul 24, 2008)

My D10 is a user and, as such, is starting to show a few character marks. Clip is from a Streamlight Microstream (until NC gives us a real one). Otherwise all that I can say is I LOVE THIS LIGHT!









EDIT: I'm new to posting pics so here's a link to full size:
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0997go9.jpg


----------



## zgkfnn (Jul 31, 2008)

my first torch -d10


----------



## 2benlightened (Jul 31, 2008)

Raytech said:


> And if you looking 4 7's, Here is what I hope to see in the near future.
> A 3XCR123 version :naughty:






+1 to that; the P3D 3-cell was awesome, do it again!!!


----------



## edc3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice photo!

:welcome:


zgkfnn said:


> my first torch -d10


----------



## JKL (Jul 31, 2008)

EX10/JKL Italy


----------



## LowBat (Aug 1, 2008)

Please pardon the side topic. I think we need a new thread on the topic of tritium vials for the NiteCore pistons. Hopefully 4sevens will start one soon.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 3, 2008)

youreacrab said:


>


I'll buy 3 more D10's if I can get them in this color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## swxb12 (Aug 6, 2008)

This is my D10 sitting happily in a Fenix holster.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 28, 2008)

Got my Nitecore EX10 with the OSRAM Golden Dragon Plus today. Here are some pics:

EX10 Cree and EX10 GDP:




Hopefully these ORAM GDP's continue to improve, I'm a fan so far:


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 28, 2008)

I've titled this "Two slotted SPD's on a Spoiler"


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 28, 2008)

O0oo0o0hhhhhh ahhhhhhh


----------



## manoloco (Aug 29, 2008)

David, you are really having a great time teasing arent you? 


:twothumbsGood work on the SPD line, i have been enjoying my EX10 for some weeks, its a great light, very good choices and decisions on elements to put it together (materials, piston drive, easy variable UI), keep the good stuff coming.

Try not to stray from the well tought quality stuff; the speed at what everything is coming out might make that difficult.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 29, 2008)

ive been wanting a light with a tritium vial on it for a while now. im excited about this!


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 29, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Very nice! Thanks for the pictures!


You're welcome! They are so nicely done. I'd been fretting over the results 
until now. When I busted open the package I almost cried because they were
so beautiful. Even the edges of the milled slot were finished with a slight bevel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I've titled this "Two slotted SPD's on a Spoiler"




Hey, that's my car!!

 :laughing:


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, that's my car!!
> 
> :laughing:


 What kind of car is that? Those Smart PD lights are going to be the *super ultimate *EDC!!! With the clips and trits it's unbeatable!!

:twothumbs


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Got my Nitecore EX10 with the OSRAM Golden Dragon Plus today. Here are some pics:
> 
> EX10 Cree and EX10 GDP:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/EX10D10/photo#5239636638865429922
> ...


 Awesome picture Wade!!! :twothumbs

I didn't know you put your photos here, just saw them!

Will you have good comparative beamshots, indoor / outdoors, up close, medium range, farther away?

I'm waiting to order my GPD+ D10, with tritium slot, and clip, all at once!!! 

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Aug 29, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> I'm waiting to order my GPD+ D10, with tritium slot, and clip, all at once!!!


 
Don't wait too long, these are all limted items. The GDP Nitecores, the pistons with a tritium slot, the clips. Some of these may be a once and done deal, who knows. If you wait for everything to come into stock before ordering, you might find the pistons with slots are gone, or the GDP nitecores are gone. Hopefully they will stick around, but they are limited.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 30, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Don't wait too long, these are all limted items. The GDP Nitecores, the pistons with a tritium slot, the clips. Some of these may be a once and done deal, who knows. If you wait for everything to come into stock before ordering, you might find the pistons with slots are gone, or the GDP nitecores are gone. Hopefully they will stick around, but they are limited.


How do you personally like the GDP+ vs the Q5? Do you think it's a big difference in real life or just a small difference in usage?


----------



## nitecore (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, that's my car!!
> 
> :laughing:


 


wow wow wow, nice car :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## juplin (Aug 30, 2008)

Most of the owners of EX10 use one of the following batteries: protected 16340, primary CR123 and LiFePO4 16340 (shown as Li-ion 3V in the photo).





But, don't say that you can not use NiMH battery in EX10. 




Magnets must be attached on the bottom of 16280_NiMH battery (shown as GR-MR1000 in the photo) as the spacer while the battery is loaded into EX10.

To charge 16280_NiMH battery, proper spacer must be added.





Also, don't say that you can not use 1.5V dry battery in EX10. :naughty:




Rubber has been wound around the Panasonic R1NT (UM-5NT) 1.5V battery as the adapter, also magnets must be attached on the bottom of the battery as the spacer.


----------



## dasBULK (Aug 31, 2008)

I put in an order for a OSRAM EX10. Looking at these pics, I think I'll be pleased with it. I also think this is my first post. Lurked for a while and just decided to step up to a nicer light after my Minimag LED finally bought the farm.

Anyway, I'll post some pics with some of my Spydercos.. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> What kind of car is that? :twothumbs













1999 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS one of 1795 made.


----------



## climberkid (Sep 1, 2008)

and now i have a D20 on pre-order. YEAYUH!


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 1, 2008)

My Gladius!

I miss that thing. :laughing:

I ordered an Olight M20 Warrior and I'm praying that it will fill the void left by the Gladius.


----------



## climberkid (Sep 1, 2008)

haha awesome. im taking good care of it. use it every day. love the UI. so useful i dont even care that its not my brightest light. i miss my novatac less and less the more i use my D10 :twothumbs
and yeah, i remember u sold it too. its just time to move on up. lol


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 1, 2008)

climberkid said:


> haha awesome. im taking good care of it. use it every day. love the UI. so useful i dont even care that its not my brightest light. i miss my novatac less and less the more i use my D10 :twothumbs
> and yeah, i remember u sold it too. its just time to move on up. lol



It just wasn't as good as the Gladius was. I have no regrets though, I got to try out a new light. As I've said before, when I have the money lying around, I'm going to buy another Gladius.

I'm looking for a nice AA light currently and the D10 is on my short list.


----------



## WadeF (Sep 1, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> How do you personally like the GDP+ vs the Q5? Do you think it's a big difference in real life or just a small difference in usage?


 
So far I'm very happy with the GDP. It has more throw than my Cree Q5 version, even though it probably has less total output. I like the quality of the beam. From some initial run time tests I've seen it should have longer run times as well, but that's to be expected with less total output, and the low Vf of the GDP. However, it has more throw thanks to the smaller die and slightly deeper reflector.


----------



## tempman (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## WadeF (Sep 1, 2008)

Tonight I made up a little lanyard for my Nitecore EX10 Cree Q5. I found these little skulls for valve stems at WalMart. They have a threaded hole on the back of the skull, but I drilled a hole through it from top to bottom. I capped the cord with a GITD end like they use on the Nitecore DI lanyard:






Here is the open hole in the back. I might fill it in with something, maybe some GITD epoxy, but I don't want to loose the ability to slide the skull up and down the lanyard.





This is why I want the skull to slide:





I should have made the lanyard about an inch longer, but I can my hand through it:


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>



is that an SVX in the background?


oh, and excuse my crappy cell phone pic but wanted to stay somewhat on topic


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

guardpost3 said:


> is that an SVX in the background?
> 
> 
> oh, and excuse my crappy cell phone pic but wanted to stay somewhat on topic



Yes, actually it is. MY95 IIRC...the first in the South to have a 5spd swap done to it.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Sep 4, 2008)

Smith 1026 no mag disconnect (1 of 2400)
Robeson Shuredge Mark II USN early 43 production
and of course


----------



## Jager (Sep 5, 2008)

are the golden dragons still having problems? can someone take some pics of the ex10 and the D10 showing their true size? I am looking for a pocket EDC and I think i rather have thinner + longer than shorter but thicker (might go in the back pocket) thanks!


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 5, 2008)

Just a crapshoot stack of pics from my cell phone. The last pic is a comparo between my standard light I carried for a long time. The one watt NiteIze Minimag and the EX10 GD+

















<Minimag - EX10> They were held in the same hand, reason they are so close.
Im blown away to say the least.

Day light pic.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## dasBULK (Sep 8, 2008)

My NiteCore with his new pocket buddy.
Tonights EDCs




I need a new sticker...




ZOMG MAH BOXERS! lol


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 8, 2008)

Great photos guys. And some very nice toys to accompany the lights too, may I add.


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone else's pistons turn this color? I understand its because of the nickle plating right? I kinda like it.


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, my piston turns a bit dark. Completely normal.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Sep 8, 2008)

dasBULK said:


> Anyone else's pistons turn this color? I understand its because of the nickle plating right? I kinda like it.



mine turned blacker than a.... um.... well let's just say it's real black. 
Took about 2 hours after I got it out of the box.

I also rust VG10 in my pocket 
just little spots but :shakehead


I turn carbon steel knives like an onion. 

the only stupid gold I can wear is Thai baht 
18k = :sick2:
mint green (or worse)

sometimes when I run into a real prick at the gun show I'll make a point of touching lots of his stuff 
45 mins later.......
" Yeah .. um.. how much for the AK with the hand print surface rust all over it ?? "


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 8, 2008)

haha.


----------



## guiri (Sep 8, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Here's mine with it's new friend:



You may wanna send that one to Bugoutgear


----------



## guiri (Sep 8, 2008)

JKL said:


> EX10/JKL Italy



Love that knife, do you have a shot from the side and a link to where one could get one?

George


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 10, 2008)

gratewhitehuntr said:


> ...the only stupid gold I can wear is Thai baht
> 18k = :sick2:
> mint green (or worse)


You can have yellow, red, white or green in 18k.

I worked in a small jewelry shop where we always alloyed our own gold and the main problem that people have with gold reactions has to do with the trace elements of zinc which is included in most commercial gold for the sake of making casting easier.

I saw many customers who believed they couldn't wear 14k because of previous reactions able to wear gold from our shop due to the lack of zinc in the alloys.

Never have understood the reason for green 18k being so popular, especially when red 18k is so much nicer, at least for my taste.

The green comes from 25% silver content and can be made yellow by going halfway with copper, or go red with 25% copper. Red 18k is much more durable than green.

White is accomplished with nickel (or palladium) and is incredibly tough, even in 18k. (I don't recall alloying our own white.)


----------



## Mercenaries (Sep 10, 2008)

darkzero said:


>


 
OMG. How's the beam quality and performance goes? I want to do a P7 LED swap as well.


----------



## Screwball (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics guys I really want a D10 even more now


----------



## guiri (Sep 10, 2008)

My screwie friend. You're gonna love your D10

George


----------



## gstrand (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 11, 2008)

My comparison review of the GDP vs Cree Q5 versions of the D10/EX10 is now up. Don't know if this qualifies for what you had in mind for this thread, but here's an animated gif of an up-close garden shot of the two D10s I just added to the review:






I tried to match the lights for overall output in my lightbox first. Lights are ~1.5 meters from the center of the pics. As you can see, the spill is less bright on the GDP version, but it has a much brighter and wider corona around the hotspot. 

I find the GDP pattern to be the most useful at intermediate distances (e.g. 3-10 meters), where spill matters less than hotspot/corona. See my review for more details. :wave:


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 13, 2008)

Pulled some OT tonight, got off at 4AM. Got bored and snapped some pics wif mah fone. 





















The NiteCore EX10 and Military go so well together. The Skeletool is great too. Mines got a little brown fur on it. (I say fur because I can't bring myself to say the "r" word) It got to close to some HCL fumes.  And my trusty SS Parker Jotter.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## dasBULK (Sep 13, 2008)

Ha thats neat. Thats the kind of thing i could sit and look at for hours.


----------



## jhanko (Sep 13, 2008)

Might as well throw in a few pics of mine. Not stock, but definitelt an EX10 GD..


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, Nice. Not stock doesn't really begin to cover it. Have something against Knurling?


----------



## Tronic (Sep 14, 2008)

I have changed the battery of my D10 GDP in the dark and accidentally inserted the spare the wrong way! 

And this is the result:


----------



## WadeF (Sep 14, 2008)

Tronic said:


> I have changed the battery of my D10 GDP in the dark and accidentally inserted the spare the wrong way!


 
Doh! I'm sure many of us here have made this mistake with a light at one time or another. At least we usually learn from the mistake and are more cautious in the future.  I fried a p60 drop in for my Dereelight and I have been more careful since.


----------



## climberkid (Sep 14, 2008)

well, just think...you have a nice host for something else now!!!! sorry about your loss though.....


----------



## juplin (Sep 14, 2008)

Tronic said:


> I have changed the battery of my D10 GDP in the dark and accidentally inserted the spare the wrong way!


My DIY protection for reverse polarity:




But the best policy should be changing batterry at home, and carry spare flashlights outside.


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 14, 2008)

MAJOR bummer man. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 14, 2008)

Tronic - contact our customer service dept to get it sent back. We'll get you fixed up with a working one


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 14, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Tronic - contact our customer service dept to get it sent back. We'll get you fixed up with a working one


VERY cool of you guys. :twothumbs Good to see that kind of people. 

Now... How bout them D10/EX10 clips?!


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 14, 2008)

dasBULK said:


> VERY cool of you guys. :twothumbs Good to see that kind of people.
> 
> Now... How bout them D10/EX10 clips?!


:thumbsup: they're coming


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 15, 2008)

juplin said:


> My DIY protection for reverse polarity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how this would protect it. Isn't this a type of soft foam that would just compress and still allow reversed contact? :thinking:


----------



## juplin (Sep 16, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> I don't understand how this would protect it. Isn't this a type of soft foam that would just compress and still allow reversed contact? :thinking:


The hand-made washer will only allow the nipple of the battery to be contacted with the positive terminal of the circuit board, but will reject the bottom of the battery.

The composition of adhesive stick is similar to 3M Post-it, and is reversible.


----------



## Tronic (Sep 16, 2008)

juplin said:


> The hand-made washer will only allow the nipple of the battery to be contacted with the positive terminal of the circuit board, but will reject the bottom of the battery.


This wouldn't help in my case. I was using a flat-top Li-Ion battery!


4sevens,

Thank you very much for your excellent customer service! :twothumbs


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 16, 2008)

juplin said:


> The hand-made washer will only allow the nipple of the battery to be contacted with the positive terminal of the circuit board, but will reject the bottom of the battery.
> 
> The composition of adhesive stick is similar to 3M Post-it, and is reversible.


The washer (foam?) must be pretty dense then. Or else I am.  Because the internal spring pressure, coupled with piston activation, seems like enough force to still make contact with the base of the battery. At least with the foam pads I'm used to seeing. Maybe not tho, you've tried it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 17, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> The washer (foam?) must be pretty dense then. Or else I am.  Because the internal spring pressure, coupled with piston activation, seems like enough force to still make contact with the base of the battery. At least with the foam pads I'm used to seeing. Maybe not tho, you've tried it.


Maybe it's a hard rubber material which doesn't easily compress? :thinking:


----------



## pecado (Sep 19, 2008)

this one was mine, now in mar3's pocket


----------



## Glowman (Sep 19, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Tronic - contact our customer service dept to get it sent back. We'll get you fixed up with a working one



Extraordinay customer service! Hope there are lots of like you in this world!:twothumbs


----------



## juplin (Sep 28, 2008)

My EX10 with clip, and the donator of the clip -- SHYKUANG TM503XC-T2


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 28, 2008)

Some really nice shots in this thread.


----------



## lightfet (Sep 29, 2008)

Some pics from me D10.


----------



## Screwball (Sep 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Tronic - contact our customer service dept to get it sent back. We'll get you fixed up with a working one


 Thats what I call customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf (Sep 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> After some destructive testing of the EX10....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is this Ti-PD with EX-10 LE?
How does it work?
Does it work just like EX-10? :wave:


----------



## chandelier (Sep 29, 2008)

:duh2:


----------



## rayman (Sep 29, 2008)

my favourite combination

EX10 with a Benchmade Griptilian





rayman


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 29, 2008)

Posting error


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 29, 2008)

">


----------



## octaf (Sep 30, 2008)

JHanko said:


> Might as well throw in a few pics of mine. Not stock, but definitelt an EX10 GD..


 

This is beautiful !
Is this Ti ? :wave:


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## angrywetcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Great pics and a new D10 on its way to me now!

One quick question: Will 550 paracord fit thru the tail cap holes? Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## dooz (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely not, unless you remove every strand out of it


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 1, 2008)

angrywetcat said:


> Great pics and a new D10 on its way to me now!
> 
> One quick question: Will 550 paracord fit thru the tail cap holes? Has anyone tried this yet?


Yes, but you've really got to want it in there badly, and even then, it'll be a fight.

I put mine in with the aforementioned fight, then a few days later threaded it through another hole, during which time the center started coming out of it, much as 'Dooz' is talking about.

Still, if you really want to, you can get it through there. Just make sure you start off with the end rolled down nicely when you melt it.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Bonky (Oct 25, 2008)

I know nothing about paracord but have heard of folks removing the center of it to flatten it out a little and it works fine fo' them.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I the first to post pictures in this thread of the D10 with new clip?


----------



## WadeF (Nov 2, 2008)

Got my clip the other day, didn't put it on until today. I like it.


----------



## EdB (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Swedpat (Nov 2, 2008)

I am considering to purchase a Nitecore D10. What is the practical difference between the Cree and Osram? I suppose the Osram is better, but the price is the same...

Regards, Patric


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 2, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> I am considering to purchase a Nitecore D10. What is the practical difference between the Cree and Osram? I suppose the Osram is better, but the price is the same...
> 
> Regards, Patric


 

Here's where you can go to see more about the GDP versions:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=182549

For me, one GDP light satisfies my curiousity. The beam is smooth and about as strong as the Cree, but the tint is too violet (at least mine is). I'd pick the Cree if I could only buy one light.


----------



## EdB (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the GDP version, and I'm really pleased with the beam. All of my testing has been done outdoors, though.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link EngrPaul,

According to the pictures of the beams it seems that the Osram provides a wider hotspot but the cree provides a brighter spill. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 2, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> I am considering to purchase a Nitecore D10. What is the practical difference between the Cree and Osram? I suppose the Osram is better, but the price is the same...
> 
> Regards, Patric


I retired my Q5 after getting a GDP version; just liked the smoother beam better and tint just slightly more. Before I got the GDP though I used the D10 a lot, every day; you can't go wrong with either one! :twothumbs


----------



## d_rasp (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks great!  Any chance you know the size of o-ring you're using off the top of your head? Looks like that'd be pretty handy. . . I also need to find the right size split ring for my EX10.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 2, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I retired my Q5 after getting a GDP version; just liked the smoother beam better and tint just slightly more. Before I got the GDP though I used the D10 a lot, every day; you can't go wrong with either one! :twothumbs


 
Thanks, I think I will go for the GDP. I like a smooth beam.

Regards, Patric


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Glow Bug (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the clip!


----------



## climberkid (Nov 3, 2008)

haha that mirror tricked me. those look great.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 3, 2008)

Fantastic shots Glow Bug.:twothumbs


----------



## Glow Bug (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## m16a (Nov 4, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Fantastic shots Glow Bug.:twothumbs



Agreed! very cool shots!:twothumbs


----------



## srvctec (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got my D10 yesterday so here are my photos of it. Love this light so far! Just having some fun with the first two!! :candle:


----------



## Glow Bug (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's mine.....


----------



## Evil Homer (Dec 19, 2008)

World's most unique D10 diffuser... if not the most practical.:laughing: Bonus points if anyone can I.D. the doo-dad.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2008)

Is it a Moen faucet handle? It's a crystal candle holder upside down!


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 23, 2008)

Few of the D10













Great EDC Combo (D-10 & SOG Flash I)


----------



## primox1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Im liking my ex10 very much!!!
It seems like the ss bezel on the ex10 has gotten a bit thicker than the original batch that first came out. Am I just seeing things, or is this correct?


----------



## srvctec (Dec 23, 2008)

choaticwhisper said:


> Great EDC Combo (D-10 & SOG Flash I)



This is my exact EDC combo! I've had the Flash I since it came out, lost it for a year in the yard (no idea that's where I lost it) and found it about six months ago, took it apart and cleaned it up and EDCing it again. It's still my favorite EDC knife from my 30+ years of knife collecting- super lightweight and inconspicuous clipped to my pocket.


----------



## litetube (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes the EX10 bezel has changed a bit. Much better. but for the ultimate get a Russtang Ti bezel ring.!!


----------



## Evil Homer (Dec 24, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Is it a Moen faucet handle? It's a crystal candle holder upside down!


Not quite... Think cold war tech... think cloak and dagger... think Sputnik.
Funny, I knew someone from Alyeska. Tommy Moe... we used to para-sail with him, Senior, and friends at Wasilla Lake. Hell, I'll revel in the grandeur of a double olympic medalist anytime... even if he was just an aquaintice! Chilly up there these days?


----------



## primox1 (Dec 24, 2008)

litetube said:


> Yes the EX10 bezel has changed a bit. Much better. but for the ultimate get a Russtang Ti bezel ring.!!


 
Thanks. Yeah, that Ti bezel looks awesome, but a bit too steep for just a bezel.


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 24, 2008)

Early Santa Gift!





:twothumbs


----------



## litetube (Dec 24, 2008)

Already posted these elsewhere but they really belonged here. Cant figure out how to make them bigger

A quirky yet good EDC light


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 25, 2008)

More pics of mine......:thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## nohcho (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 26, 2008)

Santa gave me this EX10.

























:santa:


----------



## edc3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great shots Kingfisher! What cell carrier is that?

Thanks.


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 26, 2008)

The store I bought it from calls it a 'Fenix Pro Gear Battery Holster' though the Fenix logo is not on the product or packaging.


----------



## Coop (Dec 26, 2008)

edc3 said:


> Great shots Kingfisher! What cell carrier is that?
> 
> Thanks.




IIRC, both CPF member AW and lighthound.com used to sell these...


----------



## edc3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks! I found the AW thread.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 27, 2008)

The battery holster looks nice.......


----------



## yuk (Jan 14, 2009)

Can someone post a picture of a P2D, D10 & EX10 side by side, please?


----------



## problemchild200 (Jan 14, 2009)

Never bring a knife to a gun fight.

http://www.michaelkdickson.com/webjunk/500custom/500-1.jpg

http://www.michaelkdickson.com/webjunk/500custom/500-3.jpg

http://www.michaelkdickson.com/webjunk/500custom/500night2.jpg

*[off-topic and over-sized images changed to links]*


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 15, 2009)

yuk said:


> Can someone post a picture of a P2D, D10 & EX10 side by side, please?



I have a Fenix P2D-CE. Will see if I can take a couple of shots of my NiteCores alongside it.



problemchild200 said:


> Never bring a knife to a gun fight.



Ummm... those are some pretty nice pics but where's the Nitecore D10 / EX10 in those? :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemchild200, your post and photos were a very long way off the topic of this thread. The pics were also too large - please read the rules about this.


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 15, 2009)

My EX10 Q5 with it's mate, an Endura 4 Wave with convexed blade. Quite a dynamic duo! Now, should I go for the Ti bezel?


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 16, 2009)

yuk said:


> Can someone post a picture of a P2D, D10 & EX10 side by side, please?



NiteCores and Fenixes reporting for duty...


----------



## yuk (Jan 16, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> NiteCores and Fenixes reporting for duty...


Thank you very much! I have already a P2D and I just order a D10. It's my first Nitecore! I think EX10 is too small for my hands, but... I don't know...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 16, 2009)

deranged_coder, Iv'e seen the clips for Nitecore D10 & EX10 advertised as separate items, but they look one and the same to me. Are they - can the one clip be used on both models? The D10 needs more bend with tightening maybe?

Nice pic BTW :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 16, 2009)

I would assume not since the EX is fatter because of its use of a CR123 cell.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> deranged_coder, Iv'e seen the clips for Nitecore D10 & EX10 advertised as separate items, but they look one and the same to me. Are they - can the one clip be used on both models? The D10 needs more bend with tightening maybe?





alfreddajero said:


> I would assume not since the EX is fatter because of its use of a CR123 cell.



I have not tried swapping the clips myself but I do not think they are interchangeable due to the fatter body of the EX10. At best, you would probably have to re-drill the holes.

EX10 on the left, D10 on the right (ignore the pocket lint and dust):


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for taking time to post pics deranged_coder, I'll end up getting a clip for my favourite - the Golden Dragon EX10 - I goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Ajay (Jan 24, 2009)

NiteCore D10 and Seiko F1 Honda


----------



## Tim B (Jan 24, 2009)

Size comparison between:

D10, D20, Lightsabre


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 29, 2009)

Another pic of this wonderful little light.


----------



## divine (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of my R2 EX10.

Two pics to show the anodizing matching, the opposite sides.


 



The R2 added to the side.




Various pics, I don't think they need explaination.


 

 

 

 



That last one is a little blurry, but the better of the two I took of the star.

This one shows the old bezel vs the new bezel. I haven't seen a good shot of this, not that my shot is very good, my old one has a bit of dust on it. They have made it considerably thicker.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice pics man....hey where in VA are you located.


----------



## oldpal (Mar 1, 2009)

divine said:


> Here are some pics of my R2 EX10.
> 
> Two pics to show the anodizing matching, the opposite sides.
> 
> ...



devine, I am wondering why you put the EX10 clip right over the label?


----------



## divine (Mar 1, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Nice pics man....hey where in VA are you located.


I'm in Virginia Beach, too.


oldpal said:


> devine, I am wondering why you put the EX10 clip right over the label?


I put the clip on so that the V shaped notch lines up with the V shaped notch on the light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 1, 2009)

divine said:


> I'm in Virginia Beach, too.
> 
> I put the clip on so that the V shaped notch lines up with the V shaped notch on the light.


 

Oops! That's the wrong way. 

The U shaped notch is for a split ring to go during tailstand. Where you have the clip installed, the light will not tailstand with a split ring installed.

The "V" shaped notch on the clip is just there for looks and/or to make the clip more flexible for installation.

I like the EX10 with clip much better than the D10, since the clip lands further away from knurling. Saves on clothing wear. 

The clips on these lights are too stiff. I like the compliance of the D20 clip much better.


----------



## Edwood (Mar 2, 2009)

No longer in my possession but here's pics:

*Ti EX10 Diamond Dragon*

Business End











Tail End.





Scale Reference. 






-Ed


----------



## divine (Mar 2, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Oops! That's the wrong way.
> 
> The U shaped notch is for a split ring to go during tailstand. Where you have the clip installed, the light will not tailstand with a split ring installed.
> 
> ...


I prefer it that way. I will not be using a split ring. If I was going to attach a lanyard, it would probably be attached to the clip.

That is a good point, though, thank you.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got my new EX10 R2. 

Color of the R2 has changed to a dark burgandy. See pictures below, one with and one without flash. (The D10 in the picture is a GDP.)


----------



## edc3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison pics. Even though I'm very happy with my older EX10, I'm itching to upgrade - if only for the thicker bezel, ramping fix and ever so slightly higher output. However, the I think the new color is ugly. :green:

That alone may save me $60.


----------



## mykhal (Mar 2, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Just got my new EX10 R2.
> 
> Color of the R2 has changed to a dark burgandy. See pictures below, one with and one without flash. (The D10 in the picture is a GDP.)
> 
> [photos]



seems that Nitecore is experimenting with anodization pigments and one cannot be sure what he gets. my D10 R2 is on the way and I hope it will be more neutral grey or black.

I'm not a racist, but I think I'm eventually going to return it back if I wouldn't like the color


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 2, 2009)

The top (non-flash) picture is more accurate. I just wanted to show that some of the pictures on the forum may be exaggerating the color.

I have a black cat that looks brown in bright sunlight. But he's still a black cat. :tinfoil:


----------



## mykhal (Mar 2, 2009)

oh thanks, I'll have a better sleep  .. actually not much, when I look at divine's photos


----------



## litetube (Mar 2, 2009)

UGH!!:green:
I wanted that original Olive. I really dont like black with a slight hint of burgunday. I am gonna be bummed out if it looks like that. Reminds me of the old run of SF Wine executive lights. I have always preferred the Nat. Ha gray/olive. Why did they have to go do this?:shakehead
I was planning on a better match to my Spydie G10 Delica 

Going to bed depressed now.


----------



## edc3 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who dislikes the new ano color. Honestly, it's not THAT bad. If my EX10 broke or I lost it, I would replace it with one of those little eggplant-colored beauties in a second. :nana:


----------



## DM51 (Mar 3, 2009)

Does that burgundy color actually look like that to the naked eye, or is it an effect caused by the camera's flashgun? The reason I ask is that some black HA parts show up that color in photos, but not in normal light. 

For example, look at the Surefire A2s here - some of the black parts have that burgundy tinge, while others don't. In normal light, they all just look black.

I'm posting this photo only to illustrate the color peculiarity here, not to start an off-topic discussion about the SF lights featured.


----------



## mykhal (Mar 3, 2009)

I was informed by email from Jemmie at Nitecore, that the color is meant to be still the same, but it may vary slightly between batches and this change is not intentional.


----------



## litetube (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a good point DM51.

That pic shows it well!!! Those middle ones look purple on certain parts.

Interesting Nitecore is trying to keep the same coloring but gets coloring that far off from the original Darker Olive.

I'm not saying the color would stop me from getting one (I have a D10 on the way ) I just don't particularly like Black/Burgundy lights for some reason but I better find a way to like it


----------



## edc3 (Mar 3, 2009)

mykhal said:


> I was informed by email from Jemmie at Nitecore, that the color is meant to be still the same, but it may vary slightly between batches and this change is not intentional.



Thanks for the info. Since I don't really NEED another EX10, I only want one, I'll wait and see how further batches come out.

Interesting photo DM51. In an effort to avoid going off-topic about those lights I will only say,


----------



## mykhal (Mar 5, 2009)

my D10 R2 has finally arrived. luckily, its color is graphite, without the burgundy hue.

max->min ramping is slower than the opposite, but still too fast to choose desired dim brightness level precisely.


----------



## Light-Eater (Mar 7, 2009)

Can someone who has both the q5 and the r2 versions please take close up images of the emitter and the head. I want to see if there are any differences or any way to distinguish between the recent version and the earlier one. I received a d10 r2 about a week ago and there is a slight color difference between the head and the battery tube, even though it says r2 on the battery tube, I don't really know if it really is an r2 emitter in the head or not. Thanks alot !


----------



## Spypro (Mar 13, 2009)

I took some pictures of my D10, here they are !


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome pics man.......


----------



## Ritch (Apr 25, 2009)

The EX10 is still one of my four favorite EDC lights.


----------



## supasizefries (May 21, 2009)

I have 2 D10's. I had JHanko customize my R2 D10 with one of his absolutely awesome Titanium bodies with 9 blue trits. The other is a Q5.

Here are some pics!


----------



## litetube (May 22, 2009)

wow, those Ti D10s are amazing . Incredible talent at CPF


----------



## Muddquez (May 22, 2009)




----------



## rockz4532 (Jun 5, 2009)

Heres my D10(Q5). I got a low serial number...000138, and the anodizing has tiny imperfections, but I really love the simple UI and PD system.


----------



## Budman231 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow thats a beautiful light !!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 5, 2009)

My two EX10's and D10 with trits installed in the piston, next to my Liteflux LF3XT:


----------



## andrew123 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice!:twothumbs


----------



## sonicj (Jun 12, 2009)

WadeF said:


> My two EX10's and D10 with trits installed in the piston, next to my Liteflux LF3XT:


wade, 1st of all, your nitecore collection looks dope! 

next, you are a very talented photographer! (i snooped through your albums btw!!!) is that a bufo toad in the general photography gallery? those things send chills up my spine! my 1.5yr old peek-a-pom came in contact with one a few weeks ago in my back yard! luckily she must have only nipped at it as she was fine 5min or so afterward, but those few moments after injesting the toad's toxin were horrifying! i try my best to tolerate mother nature's critters, but to any bufo toads out there reading this, stay out of my yard! you have been warned 

i got sidetracked! so yea, i think you've officially sold me on the ex10! is there a trit color you personally think looks the best? cheers!
-sj


----------



## moviles (Jul 6, 2009)

supasizefries said:


>



wow


----------



## Glow Bug (Jul 11, 2009)

More photos....EZAA decided to come along and play too!


----------



## Glow Bug (Jul 11, 2009)

More Photos here.

http://www.wrennphoto.com/gallery/8864557_HsqrV#587522228_fkNca


----------



## MKLight (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey! These are all great pictures. I had pre-ordered 2 D10s and 2 EX10s last year when they came out. Both the D10s laser etched logo's are crooked. I thought I read somewhere they were all like that. From looking through this thread, it looks as if they've worked this out. Is anyone else's D10 (Q5, R2, or GDP) similar to mine...or is it just mine?

Thanks,
MK


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 12, 2009)

That looks distorted more than being crooked. If I'm not wrong, they have removed "D10" from the head part for the later batches, not seen any distorted/crooked ones so far. But I'm not sure if this applies for ALL D10s.


----------



## MKLight (Jul 12, 2009)

Zeruel,

Distorted is a better term, than crooked. Thanks for that and the information about the updates. :twothumbs I like the D10, but the distorted laser etching has always bothered me a bit. Other than that, it's been reliable and has good feeling with the PD.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 13, 2009)

MKLight said:


> Zeruel,
> 
> Distorted is a better term, than crooked. Thanks for that and the information about the updates. :twothumbs I like the D10, but the distorted laser etching has always bothered me a bit. Other than that, it's been reliable and has good feeling with the PD.



Seems like you have one of the first batches. Time for an upgrade, I'm sure they will not be distorted. :naughty:


----------



## MKLight (Jul 13, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Seems like you have one of the first batches. Time for an upgrade, I'm sure they will not be distorted. :naughty:



lol...I know!!! Please DON'T tempt me...  :devil: I'll try to wait for  lovecpf Now, that I used most of the emoticons...I'll be at 4Sevens...


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 17, 2009)

i decided to abandon holster carry (fenix holster) and go for lanyard carry. this is my first homemade lanyard. i came up with a slight modification to the monkeys fist knot so both the ends of the paracord are tied within the knot. i added a emerson skull and a quick-detach to connect to my D10 R2. i'm currently waiting on a slotted piston, tritium vial and clip.




how i use the lanyard:




...i might post more pictures when i get my upgrades! ...can't wait!


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> Nice!



Thanks!


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 18, 2009)

dang that is nice....love the lanyard.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's mine with my Xray M18.....


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 20, 2009)

sweet! that thing looks fast.

...just got my slotted piston for my D10 today; waiting on [email protected]'s tritium.

anyone remember how long it takes to get them from [email protected]? i think he shipped it last thursday.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, it handles like it were on rails at the track.


----------



## MerkurMan (Jul 20, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> sweet! that thing looks fast.
> 
> ...just got my slotted piston for my D10 today; waiting on [email protected]'s tritium.
> 
> anyone remember how long it takes to get them from [email protected]? i think he shipped it last thursday.


Didn't take long at all to get to Canada...less than a week, if I recall. Came packaged very intuitively, as well. 

I'm just waiting for a nice sunny day when I'm not busy to install it.  It'll be weird having a shiny new piston in my D10, seeing as how it's developed a "patina" over time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 20, 2009)

The business end of my EX10 :naughty:


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 21, 2009)

MerkurMan said:


> Didn't take long at all to get to Canada...less than a week, if I recall. Came packaged very intuitively, as well.
> 
> I'm just waiting for a nice sunny day when I'm not busy to install it.  It'll be weird having a shiny new piston in my D10, seeing as how it's developed a "patina" over time. :thumbsup:



cool! thanks for the info. i hope mine comes soon. right now that slotted piston looks so lonely.


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 21, 2009)

Aladdin said:


> The business end of my EX10 :naughty:



..woah! that's really really cool!! that must be on the lowest setting of your EX10, taken with a nice camera. i like the detail.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 21, 2009)

Muddquez said:


>



Looks great.  Where do you find that skull?


----------



## spc (Sep 4, 2009)

:hahaha: Scratch-proof ex10


----------



## alfreddajero (Sep 4, 2009)

How do you change the battery, have you cut a line through where the head meets the body.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 4, 2009)

spc said:


> :hahaha: Scratch-proof ex10



Lol...that's neat. I got to try it some day. This removes the need to bring an eraser with me.


----------



## spc (Sep 4, 2009)

To change the battery you gotta cut a little slit in the hanging edge and rip it all off... 

I guess you could carefully cut a slit around where the head comes off.

The tubing came in a 3 foot roll for a couple of bucks and I don't change the battery too often..


----------



## Coop (Sep 4, 2009)

How about using 2 pieces of tube? one on the body, one on the head...


----------



## 762x51 (Sep 7, 2009)

My new D10 R2. Decided to coat most of the pocket clip in PlastiDip to get rid of some of the shinyness. Worked out well.


----------



## alfreddajero (Sep 7, 2009)

:twothumbsIt would have been nice if you coated the whole clip as well.......i might have to try that. Neat idea.


----------



## 762x51 (Sep 7, 2009)

Was going to do the whole clip, but didn't want to deal with then having the screws not fit right and having to trim the coating, yadda yadda. 

I may go back and redo it when I have some more time. Nice thing about the Plastidip is that it's removable.


----------



## alfreddajero (Sep 7, 2009)

Use a small drill bit thats the diameter of the holes to clean it out.


----------



## dejavudoo (Sep 8, 2009)

My NiteCore D10 that my boyfriend gave me and the holster that I made for it. 












(These holsters are for sale by the way!)


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## 762x51 (Sep 11, 2009)

If anyone has an extra 2x8 tritium vial for the slotted D10 pistons, please let me know. [email protected] is sold out.


----------



## bansuri (Sep 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> i decided to abandon holster carry (fenix holster) and go for lanyard carry. this is my first homemade lanyard. i came up with a slight modification to the monkeys fist knot so both the ends of the paracord are tied within the knot. i added a emerson skull and a quick-detach to connect to my D10 R2. i'm currently waiting on a slotted piston, tritium vial and clip.


Really cool because it has a lot of flair factor but perfectly functional.
Nice job on the Monkey's Fist also.


----------



## bansuri (Sep 11, 2009)

spc said:


> :hahaha: Scratch-proof ex10



That's funny, I literally just ripped open my package of clear heatshrink that I got off fleabay! I like yours better.


----------



## vesapu (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's my D10-Q5 with amber Photon III


----------



## juplin (Oct 18, 2009)

EX10 Titanium





EX10 Titanium under warm white lighting


----------



## mar3 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 18, 2009)

Now that is nice......


----------



## juplin (Oct 19, 2009)

More EX10 Titanium photos :naughty:


----------



## jhanko (Nov 1, 2009)

Could someone please post a picture of the D10 SP reflector/LED? I want to know if they made a new reflector for it and how well it mates to the LED. Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## ThesaurZA (Nov 1, 2009)

SP on the left, R2 on the right. The SP has more orange peel.


----------



## Edro (Nov 1, 2009)

Great pics guys/gals. Love seeing such high quality pics of the Nitecore. :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it me or just the pic......it seems that the bezel on the SP is thicker.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 1, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Is it me or just the pic......it seems that the bezel on the SP is thicker.



Yes, it's thicker by 0.5mm and has a rounder lip.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 1, 2009)

I like it...plan on getting another D10 anyway.


----------



## jhanko (Nov 1, 2009)

ThesaurZA said:


> SP on the left, R2 on the right. The SP has more orange peel.



Thanks for the pic, but I was hoping to see where the reflector meets the LED. Do you have a "straight on" shot? Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 2, 2009)

JHanko said:


> Thanks for the pic, but I was hoping to see where the reflector meets the LED. Do you have a "straight on" shot? Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



Hey Jeff, is this what you need?


----------



## jhanko (Nov 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Hey Jeff, is this what you need?



Awesome! Thank you! It's hard to tell from these pics, but does it appear that Nitecore designed a new reflector for SP? Also, are my eyes playing tricks on me? It appears that the SD D10 is larger in diameter than the original. If different, are the heads and bodies interchangable? Thanks so much...

Jeff


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 2, 2009)

JHanko said:


> Awesome! Thank you! It's hard to tell from these pics, but does it appear that Nitecore designed a new reflector for SP? Also, are my eyes playing tricks on me? It appears that the SD D10 is larger in diameter than the original. If different, are the heads and bodies interchangable? Thanks so much...
> 
> Jeff



No problem. Yes, the reflector is different from the rest, more dimpled for a very smooth beam. Diameter for SP and R2 are thickened by 0.5mm as mentioned by a dealer. All heads are interchangeable, even for Q5.


----------



## jhanko (Nov 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> No problem. Yes, the reflector is different from the rest, more dimpled for a very smooth beam. Diameter for SP and R2 are thickened by 0.5mm as mentioned by a dealer. All heads are interchangeable, even for Q5.



Excellent information. Thank you!


----------



## DoctaDink (Nov 12, 2009)

EX10 GDP with Kershaw Leek S30V





EX10 with ZebraLight Clip


----------



## guiri (Dec 1, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Got my clip the other day, didn't put it on until today. I like it.



Hey, is that a standard clip and also, which models does it fit on if it is?

I have the D10 and EX10.

Thanks

George


----------



## wallyg (Dec 3, 2009)

juplin said:


> EX10 Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## AgencyLife (Dec 4, 2009)

NiteCore D10 R2


----------



## Bierkameel (Dec 23, 2009)

My new Nitecore D10 R2 SP, a special edition with extra functions and tritium.

The "SP" edition of the D10 is a special edition that features "hidden" SOS and Strobe modes and has a digital safety lock-out function.

Choosing Constant Output To choose your level of constant output, first turn on the light by tightening the head or (if the head is already tightened) by pressing the tailcap once. Then, press and continue to hold the tailcap and the D10 SP will cycle through it's three levels: low, medium, and high. Release the button to save the level you want.

Choosing SOS / Strobe To choose the "hidden" SOS or Strobe modes, first turn on the light. To access SOS, quickly double-press the tailcap (do not hold it down). To access Strobe, double-press the tailcap and continue to hold down the second press. SOS and Strobe modes are not "memorized," so the light will always turn on to whatever constant output you have saved.

Digital Safety Lock-Out To lock-out the D10 SP so that it won't accidentally activate from a tailcap press, first turn off the light and then press and hold the tailcap for more than one second. The light will flash once to indicate that it is now in lock-out mode. To cancel lock-out, simply triple-press the tailcap rapidly.


----------



## KarstGhost (Dec 23, 2009)

That special edition is awesome!  Is it commercially available or a modified?


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 23, 2009)

KarstGhost said:


> That special edition is awesome!  Is it commercially available or a modified?


 Its commercially available.. You can get one from several dealers here :thumbsup:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's my trio. . . .

From left to right:
1) EX-10 with anodizing removed
2) D10 (soon to have anodizing removed)
3) Russtang Stonewashed titanium EX-10 (one of 17 made) which will likely be up for sale after the holidays


----------



## octaf (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's some Titanium beauty of D10/EX10 made by ku ! :wave:

EX10 has a fat head.











I love Ti piston as well as Ti exterior. 






And beautiful combination along with bue ~ violet trits.






cheers


----------



## guiri (Dec 23, 2009)

Love that fat head. Tell me more please..


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn that is nice.......where can i get one....


----------



## jslappa (Dec 23, 2009)

So Bierkameel,

Your piston looks way better than the piston I have seen on dealers' sites. Your piston shows a tritium slot that could fit the 2mm x 8mm tritium vials. 

The one I saw at dealers' sites show a lot that could fit a 1.5 x 5.5 or 6mm long trit. Is that the piston that came with the light?


----------



## octaf (Dec 23, 2009)

guiri said:


> Love that fat head. Tell me more please..


 

Here ya go, guiri. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201540


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 23, 2009)

D10, D10, Fatty, LF2XT.


----------



## guiri (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you sir


----------



## Bierkameel (Dec 24, 2009)

jslappa said:


> So Bierkameel,
> 
> Your piston looks way better than the piston I have seen on dealers' sites. Your piston shows a tritium slot that could fit the 2mm x 8mm tritium vials.
> 
> The one I saw at dealers' sites show a lot that could fit a 1.5 x 5.5 or 6mm long trit. Is that the piston that came with the light?


I hope so, I'll have to wait for 2 weeks to get the light here, but these pics are made by the seller so I think it's okay.
I will let you know.


----------



## KFE (Dec 24, 2009)

Sooo... We're showing off our Ti's here now huh.. 
Let me add mine here as well then... 
Here's my Fatty EX10 .. clickable:


----------



## olrac (Dec 24, 2009)

What the heck! I'll put my Ti EX-10 up too! been modded witha Q3-5A emitter and glow o-ring and white trit in tail.


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, as long as we are adding Ti photos, here's mine... I've got to say, the reflector in the "fatty" is a huge improvement beam wise, it fixes my only qualm with the EX10 (it's ugly, ringy beam). I have been using a light diffusion film on the Russtang body (which has a Q3-5A) to clean up the beam.


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Here's my trio. . . .
> 
> From left to right:
> 1) EX-10 with anodizing removed
> ...


 Looks Awesome!! How did you remove the anodization?:thumbsup:


----------



## jslappa (Dec 24, 2009)

Drain cleaner, rubber gloves, safety glasses and respirator


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 24, 2009)

Now those are some nice pics......glad to see this thread get bigger and bigger.:devil:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 24, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> D10, D10, Fatty, LF2XT.



It should be forbidden to own two of those nice and cute D10!!! :devil:

Man, I was dumb enough not to take one on the first run...  Now I seriously hope for a second run. To have it realized, Kuku427 needs people who show serious interest, if there are enough, we'll get another run of titanium EX10 "Fatty", titanium D10 and also a run of titanium regular EX10... :thumbsup:

My Fatty had convinced me that I need both the D10 and the regular EX10. I'll shoot you some nice pics once I have them! lovecpf


----------



## zoelou (Dec 26, 2009)

Is there anybody who can post beamshots between a d10 and a d10 sp version ? I'm curious to see if with the new reflector the beam got rings like the older.


----------



## diggity (Dec 26, 2009)

Is the Fatty head compatible with the standard EX10 and is it sold still?


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 26, 2009)

zoelou said:


> Is there anybody who can post beamshots between a d10 and a d10 sp version ? I'm curious to see if with the new reflector the beam got rings like the older.



I can say without a doubt.... no. 




diggity said:


> Is the Fatty head compatible with the standard EX10 and is it sold still?



Initially I thought it isn't compatible because Fatty uses square threading. 
But I tried it on and it works! It more than works since the traverse is longer, making activation easier than stock. 

It's sold out, not sure if kuku will make another run.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Does removing the anodizing affect the lights operation at all. Not that I would think that it would but.......



Yucca Patrol said:


> Here's my trio. . . .
> 
> From left to right:
> 1) EX-10 with anodizing removed
> ...


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 26, 2009)

No, removing the anodizing doesn't afffect it at all. I used a solution of sodium hydroxide that can be bought as Red Devil Lye/drain cleaner.

One nice thing about removing the anodizing is that it makes any nicks or chips almost completely disappear unless you inspect it closely.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 26, 2009)

Bierkameel said:


> I hope so, I'll have to wait for 2 weeks to get the light here, but these pics are made by the seller so I think it's okay.
> I will let you know.


 

Just received my D10 SP camo today. the slot for the tritium vial really is just as long, deep and wide as in the pictures you posted. It's bigger in every way than the one I received from 4sevens. 









I have also removed the XP-E R2 pill from the camo SP D10 and it does fit inside my ramping D10. The complete heads are also interchangeable. However, the pistons are not interchangeable between the two models. Too bad, because those tritium slots are huge. You could probably fit a 3mm x 9mm tritium vial in there. D10 R2 with a light OP reflector(right)......SP with OP 
(left)


----------



## Packet-Storm (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my new Nitecore EX-10 R2:

(I have to get a better photo, haven't had time to really work the pictures.)


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 3, 2010)

looks awesome man.......


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you remove the ano?



Packet-Storm said:


> Here is my new Nitecore EX-10 R2:
> 
> (I have to get a better photo, haven't had time to really work the pictures.)


----------



## jslappa (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work Packet-Storm! I've always wondered if I could do that with appliance touch-up paint. Did you happen to take pics along the way as you did that?


----------



## Packet-Storm (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. No pics of the process. I removed the ano and did the paint job with Krylon. Thinking of putting it up on the Marketplace. I have fun working on them and would like to fund a few more custom mods. Great way to pass time in the winter months.


----------



## spankone (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Ajay (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice case Spankone!

That's my loadout too but my swiss is red.


:thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm glad you like it, a friends dad made it just for my nitecore


----------



## sjmack (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I am new to the Nitecore family, but I have a Patriot EX10 on the way. I can't wait. If any of you guys have good pictures of the magma / patriot editions please post 


Sidenote: I have been looking, but I haven't been able to find an answer on whether or not the special editions by swissbianco have tritium slots. Do they? I hope so, the patriot edition would look amazing with a nice 2x8mm red tritium vial...


----------



## Henk_Lu (Apr 25, 2010)

No, the splashed versions unfortunately don't have slotted pistons...

You either have to wait until a piston shows up, they do it now and then (but are gone in minutes...) or have a slot milled (will be expensive for a single one due to shipping costs).

I'm gonna make pictures soon of my collection, if everything's back to me, slotted pistons (with trits installed of course), Cerakote bodies... :wave:


----------



## sjmack (Apr 25, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> No, the splashed versions unfortunately don't have slotted pistons...
> 
> You either have to wait until a piston shows up, they do it now and then (but are gone in minutes...) or have a slot milled (will be expensive for a single one due to shipping costs).
> 
> I'm gonna make pictures soon of my collection, if everything's back to me, slotted pistons (with trits installed of course), Cerakote bodies... :wave:




Thanks for the reply, but damn .

Oh well, gives me a reason to buy more stuff...

[EDIT] - Then again, I am at school til May 8th and have access to the machine shop because I am a mech-e. Maybe I will do a little bit of custom work


----------



## JayDub (Aug 15, 2010)

sideman7 said:


> Well, as long as we are adding Ti photos, here's mine... I've got to say, the reflector in the "fatty" is a huge improvement beam wise, it fixes my only qualm with the EX10 (it's ugly, ringy beam). I have been using a light diffusion film on the Russtang body (which has a Q3-5A) to clean up the beam.


That light right there just reeks of awesome..

The only thing awesomer I can think of is if that diffuser was actually GITD. How could we make that reality?


----------



## sideman7 (Aug 16, 2010)

JayDub said:


> That light right there just reeks of awesome..
> 
> The only thing awesomer I can think of is if that diffuser was actually GITD. How could we make that reality?



Funny, I am just in the process of cleaning the Russtang piston and charging the battery when I found this... I'm not sure there is really any practical way of putting GITD on the diffuser without completely screwing up the beam. At this point, I should just pick up a neutral XPG and replace the emitter and do away with the diffuser all together. I have an XPG R5 in the Fatty, and it's amazing.

Fatty recently got a new Ti clip!:


----------



## MR.A (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello i'm dying of having a tritium 1.5 x 5mm vial for my 'in a few days coming Nitecore D10 SP special edition. 

do you know where could i find please?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## gunga (Aug 16, 2010)

The SP uses an 2x8mm Trit.

You can order them from Bart in the Marketplace.

I have a few on the way to me and may sell off an extra if you wanted one...


----------



## MR.A (Aug 16, 2010)

gunga said:


> The SP uses an 2x8mm Trit.
> 
> You can order them from Bart in the Marketplace.
> 
> I have a few on the way to me and may sell off an extra if you wanted one...



i would love to, but i dont use paypal, only Visa, so i'm looking for somewhere to use the visa order.


----------



## gunga (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah, then things get kinda tough. These are from Europe as I don't think anyone sell them in the States.

You can try PMing Bart, but you may be out of luck if wanting to use Visa. BTW, you can connect Paypal to your Visa.


----------



## MR.A (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for your help,

actually i dont want to use Visa with paypal. 

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 16, 2010)

I just had two Swiss with trits in both in the marketplace.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 16, 2010)

MR.A said:


> actually i dont want to use Visa with paypal.



Yeah, you found the ONE AND ONLY solution to stay safe on CPF!!! :thumbsup:

I could have avoided my financial ruin if I hadn't sgned up at Paypal. Thousands of $$$ would still be mine. Beware of Paypal, it's the key to the slope down into flashaholism. Without it, you'll buy only 10% or less, no or not many customs, nothing or not much at the CPFMP/Custom BST.

I don't have any not installed trit, I'd send you one for free otherwise! :wave:


----------



## MR.A (Aug 16, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Yeah, you found the ONE AND ONLY solution to stay safe on CPF!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I could have avoided my financial ruin if I hadn't sgned up at Paypal. Thousands of $$$ would still be mine. Beware of Paypal, it's the key to the slope down into flashaholism. Without it, you'll buy only 10% or less, no or not many customs, nothing or not much at the CPFMP/Custom BST.
> 
> I don't have any not installed trit, I'd send you one for free otherwise! :wave:



that's is one reason that i wont sing to paypal. 

Now i will have my camouflage nitecore d10 sp with out tritium.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 16, 2010)

sideman7 said:


> Funny, I am just in the process of cleaning the Russtang piston and charging the battery when I found this... I'm not sure there is really any practical way of putting GITD on the diffuser without completely screwing up the beam. At this point, I should just pick up a neutral XPG and replace the emitter and do away with the diffuser all together. I have an XPG R5 in the Fatty, and it's amazing.



I was thinking...if the diffuser was a slip-on cover (ex. Fenix AD401) the sides of the lens could be painted with GITD stuff. Some people paint the sides already to keep glare away from the user.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Aug 23, 2010)

Where can you buy these holsters. Thanks Tom!



Glow Bug said:


> More photos....EZAA decided to come along and play too!


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Aug 23, 2010)

Where do you get this bezel that is to cool.


JWRitchie76 said:


>


----------



## Swarovision (Sep 1, 2010)

JWRitchie76 said:


>



Hello.

Where can I buy such a nice belt clip?

Thank You!


----------



## purelite (Sep 1, 2010)

Those bezel rings were sold by Dealer/CPF member Russtang, a very nice guy. They are not available anymore unless you find it on the marketplace. I dont think I have seen one for sale in the past YEAR!!!!

I think you can get the clip from him also?


----------



## Demon27 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## LedTed (Aug 18, 2013)

Below and in the center is one of the NC D10s I recently repaired.


----------

